# 20700 3000mAh 40A Batteries & New IJOY Captain



## Gizmo (28/4/17)

Looks like its going to be a new era for vaping with these.







For awhile we have known that the 20700 batteries will be the new standard going forward. Here is the start.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (28/4/17)

Mooch's tests on the iJoy battery. Seems like a decent performer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/4/17)

anyone care to tell me the benefit? . seems just like a higher amp rating in a bigger cell but the same mah as a 18650


----------



## RichJB (28/4/17)

Well, there aren't any 18650s that will give you 3000mAh from a 30A cell. So you're getting LG HB performance with HG capacity. That puny 1500mAh capacity is a deterrent to using the HBs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

